# How to care for goats with coccidiosis?



## MrsCowher (Oct 15, 2012)

I just returned home from the vet. The vet was in emergency surgery with a cat so he couldn't give the attention my goats' fecal tests deserved. I was told twice, though, that they were seeing a couple of different things and definitely some cocci. I am supposed to get a phone call from the vet later today so he can talk to me about what he finds and what I can do.

I know that a lot of you have gone through this before. I would very much like to know how it's going to be, living with 4 goats with coccidiosis. How often will I need to treat them and with what? Will they continue to have diarrhea? What chance do my 2 girls born in July and my girl born in June have? How long do goats with this usually live?

Please offer any advice you have and let me know if there is anything that Tractor Supply offers to ease any pain the goats will have later. They act completely fine now. They have healthy appetites and are playful. 

I have two bottles of Di-Methox on the way.


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 15, 2012)

I would give the Di Methox for 7 days this first time, then repeat after 21 days, and have another fecal ran.

I would go ahead and treat all 4 of your goats this 1st round.

Their chances are great if you follow up and make sure the meds work.  Life span shouldn't be decreased since you caught it / acted early.

They should get no worse and there will be no difference in living w/ them now as their was before the test results....just make sure you follow up w/ the vet w/ another fecal after 2 rounds of treatment.  

If he tells you there were also worms, treat that in the right way, as well.
*This is a long read but one I feel every goat owner should make the effort to really KNOW*.  

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/parasites.html

There's a section in there on coccidiosis, too.

From TSC, get some probios (probiotic paste, they have several varieties for horses, cows, goats, even in powdered form - any of them will work) and administer that for 2-3 days.  It will help put 'good' bugs back in their guts that meds might kill.  (I give probios any time a goat has soft poop or has been dewormed or treated for cocci.)

Shouldn't be any pain once treatment's started.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there something I can be giving my two babies right now while I wait for the Di-Methox to ship?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 15, 2012)

MrsCowher said:
			
		

> Is there something I can be giving my two babies right now while I wait for the Di-Methox to ship?


If they aren't scouring, and acting active I would just wait.  
If they were scouring and sick I would recommend getting meds from the vet or from the farm store. Such as Corid instead of di-methoxine.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> MrsCowher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have diarrhea but seem active. One of the younger ones is acting strangely, though she's kind of been that way since we've had her. She's rather shy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 15, 2012)

MrsCowher said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I am now confused, thought you were collecting normal pellets this morning?  

when do you expect the meds to arrive?


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 15, 2012)

I collected normal pellets from the 4 month old because that's what she gave me. The other two I was able to collect from had diarrhea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't matter what the consistency of the poop is for a fecal test to be run. A fecal can be done no matter what. The important thing is that the poop is fresh.

I would suggest rereading what Rolls Farm wrote. Understand that coccidia and other worms are not diseases but parasites.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what the consistency of the poop is for a fecal test to be run. A fecal can be done no matter what. The important thing is that the poop is fresh.
> 
> I would suggest rereading what Rolls Farm wrote. Understand that coccidia and other worms are not diseases but parasites.


Okay, please dumb it down for me for a moment because I've never been good at sciences or matters of health. Cocci is a parasite and can be cured, right? It only kills if you catch it late, correct?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, you can get rid of coccidia and the goat be fine.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes, you can get rid of coccidia and the goat be fine.


I feel like an idiot. I misread everything you all were saying the past two days. I got home from the vet and called my husband who was at work. I was on the phone bawling because I thought my goats were dying.

GLORY GLORY!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 16, 2012)

At least you understand it now. It is obvious that you care about your goats and want to do the best for your goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 16, 2012)

As much concern as you have displayed for the well being of your goats, and the fact that you are clearly in for the long haul regardless of the outcome.....I would bet you have some very well cared for animals. I would be glad to have an owner that cared so much if I were an animal........


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine just had their last dose of meds for this and all seem to be doing great! I was a wreck also. Hope your babies get well soon.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Oct 17, 2012)

Do be aware that SOME strains of Coccidia can kill quickly. 90% of the time they get scours, sickly looking, and slowly go downhill - giving you time to act. But a few years ago, we lost a beautiful, otherwise healthy, bouncing doeling to Coccidia OVERNIGHT! She was fine when I fed at night and when I went out to feed in the morning, she was dead. Had to have a necropsy done to figure out what caused it. Only had about 3-6 inches of infected intestines, but it was enough. 

Again, it rarely happens, but can. So be aware.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 17, 2012)

I appreciate all of the kind words of encouragement. I love my goats dearly. I very much love that their house is on our front porch, so that's where they usually are. It makes me smile when they cry if I go inside.


----------

